
UglifyJS just released a breaking release with no changelog - arthelon
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/69o5w5/uglifyjs_releases_a_breaking_release_with_no/
======
tinus_hn
It's a link to a link, but with an inflammatory title. The project just
released a major version.

